# New version of Explorer



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I downloaded the newest release of Internet Explorer (7.0) this AM. It reminds me a lot of Firefox. Anybody else using it? Your thoughts?


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

I've been doing support for it since it's release about 2 weeks ago. Personally, I don't particularly like how it looks, and the absence of the file edit view toolbar is annoying (though it can be added, if I remember correctly) 

So far, it also seems to be prone to breaking, in conjunction with flash/shockwave/adobe reader. Each of these items may need to be reinstalled after installing IE7, but it varies pc to pc =/


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have it now too. It's okay... still have to get used to looking elsewhere for my favorites, the refresh button, etc. I like the spyware filter.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i'm not overly thrilled with it. i guess i'll get used to it.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I've always hated Explorer, I still hate Explorer, and I probrably will continue to hate Explorer. Firefox and Opera forever baby!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm not sure what I think yet. Like others, I had to get used to different icons in different places (why oh why is "favorites" a yellow star?). But I have what's probably a dumb question.
The new IE doesn't seem to allow my web-based e-mail to show its pop-up "you've got mail" tab except on the e-mail page. (If I can change it back, please let me know  .) So I've turned on the sound, in order to hear the tone that signals new mail. However, now, from time to time I hear what sounds like thunder or an explosion.  It startles me and scares the cats. But I don't see anything different on the screen when it happens. What is it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Phoebe, don't mind that man behind the curtain......


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:lol: :smiles: :lol: 
I THOUGHT the room was acquiring a bit of an emerald tinge.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :roll: :lol: 
Strangely, this one seems a bit indigo.....???


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Would not use it. Tried it for a while did not like it. FireFox all the way!!!!!!!!!

Rgds Rook


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Remember the poppy field you went through before you got there?



doc


----------

